# 2 x 2yr old female Guinea pigs



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

Tinker and Bell are sweet girlies who sadly lived there life in a tiny hutch in pitch black on a landing. The hutch was bare with nothing but a layer of news paper, not even hay. In the sleeping qaurters it was 3 inches thick in urine soaked feaces.. We got them into rescue and bathes them, cut out matts and cut there claws which were badly over grown.. They were treated for ear mites also.

Despite all that they are adorable girls and will squeks away when they hear you coming at feeding time, greeting you at the hutch..

Located in Nottingham.

Tinker









Bell









Please contact RACR or email [email protected]


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

OMG there stunning .How much would they cost to adopt ?


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

We ask for a £20 donation adoption fee on Guinea pigs.  (as a pair)

They are real sweet girls..


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I may have spare hutch soon ...


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

owowow there so cute what are they like to handle ?


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

They arent too bad tbh. Bell is easier and Tinker still scampers off a little sometimes lol. They are pretty cuddly though and will sit in you lap or arms to be fussed and groomed.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

If I was to adopt them would there be any chance someone could bring them to me if i couldnt collect them ?


----------



## RACR (Nov 14, 2009)

yes we can do that.. We would need to arrange a home check anyway, this would be so we can see the hutches, runs and etc..


----------

